# Pegel einer Wave Datei erhöhen



## Barbarossa99 (28. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich benutze WavelabeLite und möchte in einer WAVE-Datei an einer bestimmten Stelle den Soundpegel erhöhen. Allerdings nicht abrupt, sondern als "sanftes" Hinaufregeln. Kennt jemand eine Software, wo so etwas geht? Bei WavelabLite und ähnlicher Software finde ich nur Fade-in, Fade-out und den abrupten Pegelwechsel.


----------

